# 83mm BB for 73mm shell



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

Can someone explain how the RACE FACE RETRO BB KIT works?
the definition states it converts 68-73 BB To 83mm BB

1. Do you use an 83mm bottom bracket? and it actually converts the SHELL to 83mm?
2..Or do you use a 73mm BB and it extends it to 83mm (this doesn't sound safe)


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

freeriderB said:


> Can someone explain how the RACE FACE RETRO BB KIT works?
> the definition states it converts 68-73 BB To 83mm BB
> 
> 1. Do you use an 83mm bottom bracket? and it actually converts the SHELL to 83mm?
> 2..Or do you use a 73mm BB and it extends it to 83mm (this doesn't sound safe)


Don't know, but you should prolly just buy my 83mm bb Saints from me and be done with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

velocipus said:


> Don't know, but you should prolly just buy my 83mm bb Saints from me and be done with it. :thumbsup:


might be interested... PM me with details


----------



## weird terry (Feb 17, 2005)

It allows you to use the cranks from a 83mm BB setup( longer spindle), with a frame that has a 68/73mm BB shell. I had to use that on my bike which had a 73mm BB shell and 160mm rear spacing.
Does that make any sense?


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Maybe I'm reading that wrong but I didn't think it mattered what cranks you used on a given BB. I run cranks (Stylos) designed for a 73 mm BB with my FSA 83 mm BB with no issues. The only variation in spindle length I thought that ever changed was total length. I thought the BB/crank interface where they attach always remained constant. Enlighten me, I'd like to know. Thanks.


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

*X type cranks*



Secace said:


> Maybe I'm reading that wrong but I didn't think it mattered what cranks you used on a given BB. I run cranks (Stylos) designed for a 73 mm BB with my FSA 83 mm BB with no issues. The only variation in spindle length I thought that ever changed was total length. I thought the BB/crank interface where they attach always remained constant. Enlighten me, I'd like to know. Thanks.


I'm looking at X-type cranks that come with their own BB, and the 73mm BB version only gives my VP free a 50 mm chainline (as would any 73mm set up). I need to produce a 55mm(?) chainline, so I was going to go with the 83mm X type Diabolus.

The 83mm would be too long in the 73mm shell, thus the need for the spacer kit from Race Face.
Please correct me if I'm wrong....because I'm REALLY unsure whether the dribble I'm typing is accurate...


----------



## weird terry (Feb 17, 2005)

freeriderB said:


> I'm looking at X-type cranks that come with their own BB, and the 73mm BB version only gives my VP free a 50 mm chainline (as would any 73mm set up). I need to produce a 55mm(?) chainline, so I was going to go with the 83mm X type Diabolus.
> 
> The 83mm would be too long in the 73mm shell, thus the need for the spacer kit from Race Face.
> Please correct me if I'm wrong....because I'm REALLY unsure whether the dribble I'm typing is accurate...


Doesn't the VP-Free have a 83mm shell ?


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

> Maybe I'm reading that wrong but I didn't think it mattered what cranks you used on a given BB. I run cranks (Stylos) designed for a 73 mm BB with my FSA 83 mm BB with no issues. The only variation in spindle length I thought that ever changed was total length. I thought the BB/crank interface where they attach always remained constant. Enlighten me, I'd like to know. Thanks.


Hell yeah it matters. You are referring to an ISIS type bottom bracket.  Both crank arms mount to a integrated spindle. Shimano uses the octalink instead of ISIS.

But there is another type. Examples FSA MegaExo or Raceface X-type. 2 seperate external bearing cups connect via a tube in the middle. The right crank has the spindle permanently mounted to it. This tube is probably what changes size in the Race Face retro kit. 
Here are some differences.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

freeriderB said:


> Can someone explain how the RACE FACE RETRO BB KIT works?
> the definition states it converts 68-73 BB To 83mm BB
> 
> 1. Do you use an 83mm bottom bracket? and it actually converts the SHELL to 83mm?
> 2..Or do you use a 73mm BB and it extends it to 83mm (this doesn't sound safe)


It uses spacers between the arms and BB cups/Bearings to accomodate the extra 10mm so that you can use Diabolous (or Saint in my case) with an 83mm spindle on a 73mm bb shell.

It is ONLY used for 2 piece cranks and is confirmed to work with Diabolous and Saint, and supposed to work on other 2 piece cranks

And I suggest you go with the Saint cranks; Notably lighter - and while the Diabolous might win the machine testes - it is not any stiffer (unless you weigh 500lbs I suppose) and IMO look tons nicer. Diabolus style was cool for a sec, but hasnt stood the tests of time (IMHO, I have a Stem Im pretty snored of...)


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

here is a pic of the kit!


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

*VP free*



weird terry said:


> Doesn't the VP-Free have a 83mm shell ?


the new 07 model would have had an 83mm shell....however, they stopped production after like 2 frames. Therefore, all new Frees still have the 73mm shell...but require a chainline associated with an 83mm shell.

Anyway, this is what I have been told and have been trying to determine which cranks would work the best.


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

*Saints*



Huck Banzai said:


> It uses spacers between the arms and BB cups/Bearings to accomodate the extra 10mm so that you can use Diabolous (or Saint in my case) with an 83mm spindle on a 73mm bb shell.
> 
> It is ONLY used for 2 piece cranks and is confirmed to work with Diabolous and Saint, and supposed to work on other 2 piece cranks
> 
> And I suggest you go with the Saint cranks; Notably lighter - and while the Diabolous might win the machine testes - it is not any stiffer (unless you weigh 500lbs I suppose) and IMO look tons nicer. Diabolus style was cool for a sec, but hasnt stood the tests of time (IMHO, I have a Stem Im pretty snored of...)


Huck...
so, for the VP free...if I run 73mm cranks my chainline sux. Can't use the spacer kit with "traditional" ranksets.
Therefore, I'm going for a 2 piece X-type with the 83mm BB with the Race Face Retro Kit.

I would love to check out the Saints, but can never find them online. Do you know any retailers?

I am very interested in the Gravity DH as well. They are available online for like $229. They weigh a little more than the RF (total is like 1,300 g).

WILL MY LBS NEED ANY SPECIAL TOOLS TO INSTALL X-TYPE CRANKS???


----------



## Merkyworks (Jun 11, 2006)

think of it this way, if you were to run isis you would need a 73x128 bb to get the right chainline, because the spindle is part of the bb so cranks dont really matter. but since x-type bb use a crank with a spindle pressed in it you have to get a crank set that out of the box is made for a 83mm bb shell, becasue the 73mm model has a shorter spindle pressed into the cranks. then you get the retro kit to make the bb fit the 73mm frame.


----------



## Master Nameless (Dec 7, 2006)

freeriderB said:


> WILL MY LBS NEED ANY SPECIAL TOOLS TO INSTALL X-TYPE CRANKS???


Special, no, but it is a specific tool that any reputable LBS should have.


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

*Isis vs X type*



Merkyworks said:


> think of it this way, if you were to run isis you would need a 73x128 bb to get the right chainline, because the spindle is part of the bb so cranks dont really matter. but since x-type bb use a crank with a spindle pressed in it you have to get a crank set that out of the box is made for a 83mm bb shell, becasue the 73mm model has a shorter spindle pressed into the cranks. then you get the retro kit to make the bb fit the 73mm frame.


would you recommend running an ISIS style BB (73x128) as opposed to an X type crank?

I was thinking the X type is stronger and stiffer...but I would be open to an ISIS set up if it could come in lighter and just as strong.


----------



## Merkyworks (Jun 11, 2006)

well im not sure but im going to say that x-type will be lighter. both "should" the same stiffness. x-type bb will last longer due to the fact that the bearings are bigger, they are on the outside of the frame bb shell. isis has smaller bearings that are on the inside of the frame bb shell. this is why you see all the new cranks running outer bearing bb, becuase of better bearing life. id go with some saint cranks if it was me, i currently use a 73x128 bb with hussefelt cranks on my x7 (73mm shell with a 150mm rear) so im in the same boat as you. I planed to go saints but money was tight so a new bb was cheaper at the time. if you have the money then x-type or if you want to save some $$ and have a nice set of isis cranks then just get a 73x128 bb.


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

*Saints*



Merkyworks said:


> well im not sure but im going to say that x-type will be lighter. both "should" the same stiffness. x-type bb will last longer due to the fact that the bearings are bigger, they are on the outside of the frame bb shell. isis has smaller bearings that are on the inside of the frame bb shell. this is why you see all the new cranks running outer bearing bb, becuase of better bearing life. id go with some saint cranks if it was me, i currently use a 73x128 bb with hussefelt cranks on my x7 (73mm shell with a 150mm rear) so im in the same boat as you. I planed to go saints but money was tight so a new bb was cheaper at the time. if you have the money then x-type or if you want to save some $$ and have a nice set of isis cranks then just get a 73x128 bb.


I'm with you...Saints are loved by many...but $350 + a chain guide is KILLING my budget on this bike!
I will most likely go with the Gravity DH Xtype. Only $229.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

freeriderB said:


> would you recommend running an ISIS style BB (73x128) as opposed to an X type crank?
> 
> I was thinking the X type is stronger and stiffer...but I would be open to an ISIS set up if it could come in lighter and just as strong.


While ISIS is stronger than square/tapered, and all but ended snapped spindles, the corresponding reduction in bearing size has them blowing out constantly. The industry as a whole has moved away from it - IM not aware of MTB cranks that are still being made for ISIS. (Gigapipe yes, ISIS no)

I would advise abandoning ISIS unless you arlready have the arms and wish to save $.

The FSA's should be mrginally lighter than the Diabolus (Diabolous lists at 1316g I believe). I dont know what pricing you are looking for, but 83mm saints are premium -- you can get 73's for 150 on Jenson, but 83's will cost you 275-325.

As I said - I am averse to some raceface stuff now because the style has fallen off and the Diabolous are overly heavy to no benefit and have some issues with loosening.

If the FSA are roughly the same weight and price, Id give them a try for Sh and Gigs...so far reviews are good. And they look mean.


----------

